# Double Tow



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Can be stacked if partially rigged. ...and if boat sizes/shapes are accommodating.

Anther stacking option, my buddy puts his boat upside down on top of his cat.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Yup, works great. Also have double stacked alot. But it is nice to pull 2 when it's 2 adults and a bunch of youngun's.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

No doubles allowed in Oregon unless it's a commercially registered vehicle, and probably a CDL.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

*Triple...*

This is what happens when a camper leaves a fire and we had to retreat. Almost ready to launch when FS showed up and said "Please don't. It's not mandatory yet but the fire just jumped the river." Alrighty then. 

One of our shuttle cars had already left. So we dropped three on this trailer. 17 on the bottom, 14 footer and the little one is 12 footer. Notice folded tarp padding on oarlocks and we filled the open areas of the bottom raft with dry bags. Threw a couple of the coolers in the pickup and called it good. 

Cozy campfire at Sulphur Creek causes burn over at Sulphur Creek to the other side of the river. 











Beautiful weather to mount a retreat, but that would change. I prefer the view when you start down the hill. 










Driving out around the closed sign. I hope to never again repeat that.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Will Amette said:


> No doubles allowed in Oregon unless it's a commercially registered vehicle, and probably a CDL.


I haven't read Wyoming's traffic laws, but I've heard theirs is the same.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Triples are legal in Utah, we like to party.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

yesimapirate said:


> I haven't read Wyoming's traffic laws, but I've heard theirs is the same.


I see boats behind fifth wheels behind trucks all the time in Wyoming.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Triples are legal in MT, but I'd prefer not to.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

My understanding is that it is usually a trailer behind a fifth wheel rig where it is allowed at all, not a ball hitch behind a ball hitch. I'm sure there are exceptions.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

https://rv-roadtrips.thefuntimesguide.com/triple_towing/
A lot of states allow it. Some have stipulations about the first trailer must be a king pin/5th wheel setup meaning a gooseneck with a ball doesn't meet the rule.
Elkhaven how did your setup pull? How many miles and at what speeds?
I've flat towed my jeep with my offroad trailer behind it but only short trips and doing 65. Have coworkers that pull 5th wheel campers with boats and they pull fin just curious how two short trailers pull. I set my boat trailer up to do this for a Westwater shuttle but we found some one to give us a ride so we could leave both rigs at the take out. Kinda bumed I did'nt get to try it out.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

yesimapirate said:


> I haven't read Wyoming's traffic laws, but I've heard theirs is the same.


In Wyoming, you can pull a double but you can not pull a triple.

"No combination listed above shall consist of more than 3 single vehicles.

Legal Sizes and Weights


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I've done it a number of times, Smith shuttle (75 miles of gravel road) and numerous times on the big hole and Missouri. I've never had it on the interstate but have hit speeds up to 65-70 ish and it's rock solid. I haven't gone from point A to B with doubles, always use them for obnoxious shuttles.

I don't use the option often as usually there is more than 2 rigs and lots of people (I've had 11 people in my truck for one back road shuttle )


----------



## AllegraBurdick (Aug 6, 2013)

*Pain in the arse!*

I would not recommend. It is an unruly pain in the arse. Terrible hard to back up, hard to pass on the highway. We always stack. Move some of the heavier stuff from the top boat down to the bottom boat for better stability. Put an old lifejacket/pad or something on top of any rub points between the boats.


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

You can go 7 rafts high, although 6 is about the max. Drop the pins, seats, anything that sticks up above the frame. It can be lumpy, the raft above will conform to the lumps in the raft below, you just don't want any movement between the rafts or a situation where it can create a hole. Fill the bottom rafts with gear to keep the weight low and keeping adding rafts. You can lay oars & paddles under a raft on the floor running out the side or back between two rafts. Run the straps from the trailer through the D-rings on each boat, front and back. Tie the bow/stern line on the top raft to the trailer tongue. Tighten everything down tight. You want the webbing (line is too small) to pull down on the tubes. Then go.


Don't put anything that isn't tied down in the top raft, it will blow out.


In a pinch you can tie the first raft to the trailer and then tie each succeeding raft to the raft below it, using D-rings but these are wobbly and when turning the rafts will lean. (Never had one fall off, but came close a few times.) If you go with this approach tie all of the bow lines to the trailer tongue and I would tie the stern lines down also.


----------



## TXwhitewater (Mar 15, 2014)

*Double Tow or Stack?*

Here is a shot of a run.


----------



## TXwhitewater (Mar 15, 2014)

*Not boats, but two loaded trailers*

Key is weight distribution. Load heavy over axles. Last trailer MUST be the lighter of the 2. Not tail heavy. Too much weight at the rear, tail will wag the dog..


----------



## TXwhitewater (Mar 15, 2014)

*Photos*


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Guides in Flaming Gorge do it. They can back them down the ramp with high precision. I'm guessing the tongue lengths need to be the same on both trailers to be able to control them backing up?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

TXwhitewater said:


> Key is weight distribution. Load heavy over axles. Last trailer MUST be the lighter of the 2. Not tail heavy. Too much weight at the rear, tail will wag the dog..


Ever go downhill with a wagging trailer?
I wouldn't recommend it to my worst enemy. 

For that reason, DO NOT consider doubles with any car. I wouldn't do it with a Tacoma either. a 1/2T could be not fun, a 3/4T has enough mass that an "oops" wouldn't turn into an "OH SHIT!" in the blink of an eye.




If you can stack, stack.


----------

